# Shop/ Service Repair Manual



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

This is for the europe model, but it should be virtually the same. You can do like most people and use HTTrack to copy it to your local computer and access it whenever you want, but exactly as it is on the website.

Chevrolet Europe


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...previous posting: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...1-2011-cruze-service-manual-set-helm-inc.html


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks alot myshibbyeco. this is similar to what i was looking for.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought the Helms. You sure get a lot of paper. It's 3 huge books.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

How about a PARTS manual? It has to exist... where can I get one?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

terrym said:


> How about a *PARTS manual*? It has to exist... where can I get one?


...I've only found *on-line *versions, courtesy of different dealerships:

• http://parts.nalleygmc.com/

• http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/


----------



## IndianCruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

MyShibbyEco said:


> This is for the europe model, but it should be virtually the same. You can do like most people and use HTTrack to copy it to your local computer and access it whenever you want, but exactly as it is on the website.
> 
> Chevrolet Europe


This link &#55357;&#56599; is dead. Pm me I may have found another one!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

For exploded parts drawings is good and finding the GM part number, with that can do a net search for the lowest price if GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts doesn't have it. Lot of stuff on ebay by dealers with free shipping.

ALLDATAdiy.com Leading Source of Factory Automotive Repair Information

In my experience is the best for a a shop manual, really don't get the paper, but subscribe to it for around 12 bucks per year. Can find coupons on the net for a good price.

Had the paper manual, drove me nuts, have with constantly repeated safety information, already know drinking gas is not good for you and an exhaust system is hot, don't have to be told this a million times. And sure in the hail don't need a GM Tech II scanner to remove the front bumper. And every circuit was scattered over 3 or 4 volumes.

alldata.com has a search engine, takes seconds not days to find what you are looking for. Paper manual has one of the worse indexes I have every experienced. How about 120 pages of connector pinout information, with no index whatsoever.


----------



## Vitracker (Nov 17, 2017)

Hate to bring this back from the dead but does anyone have an updated link or maybe can send me the mirror from HTT tracker over email?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The link in post #8 worked for me.


----------



## Vitracker (Nov 17, 2017)

Did it work today? I'm getting a couple ads (the usual dead domain ones) with the header in my browser saying the website is for sale. Tried on 3 different browsers.

got a working one: http://www.autocats.ws/manual/chevrolet/tis0911/en/documents_2012/Cruze/start_Cruze.html


----------



## Bigiron2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Vitracker, been searching for this myself.


----------

